# Fallout New Vegas: Wahl der Fraktion *evt. Spoiler*



## Sword_CH (4. November 2010)

Hallo.

Bin gerade in Fallout bei der Hauptquest anbelangt wo ich den Chip wieder habe und in der Festung Dr. House geholfen habe.

Bin dann zurück und habe mit Dr.House geredet und ihm gesagt, dass ich ihm helfe. Ich habe bereits die Boomers auf meiner Seite. Nun bin ich daran die Omertas für mich zu gewinnen. 

Eigentlich möchte ich das Spiel so durchspielen, dass ich möglichst viele Achievements hole (Xbox360 Version   ) Ich habe vernommen, dass man sich sozusagen erst wenn man die Omertas auf seiner Seite hat, definitiv für eine Seite (Dr. House, NCR, Legion, oder Wild-Card via Yes-Man) entscheiden muss. Oder habe ich mich mit meiner Aktion schon für Dr. House entschieden? Eigentlich möchte ich das Spiel ja "WIld-Card" durchspielen und mein eigenes Ding durchziehen. Muss ich dazu jetzt House töten dazu oder wie?

Und am wichtigsten, wenn ich das Spiel "WIld-Card" durchspiele, kann ich dann alle Quests absolvieren (Dr. House always wins, Für die Republik, und die von Caesar   )

Ware danke für einen möglichst Spoiler freien Rat  

PS: Hat noch jemand einen Tip wo ich eine gute Waffe finde? Laufe immer noch mit dem MG rum, das gegen gepanzerte Ziele fast keinen DMG macht.


----------



## Hawkins (4. November 2010)

Wenn man dem Hauptquest stur folgt und alles macht was House sagt läuft es zwangsweise darauf hinaus das alle anderen Fraktionen (NCR und Legion) feindlich sind.

SPOILERS:
wenn du House den Chip erst einmal gegeben hast und noch nicht die Roboter im Bunker hinter Cäsars Lager aktiviert/zerstört hast dann ist noch alles offen. Erst nach dem Bunker entscheidet man sich was man machen will.
Es gibt 4 Hauptquest- Enden:
1 man hilft House 
2 man hintergeht House und kontrolliert selbst die Roboter
3 man hilft der NCR
4 man hilft der Legion


Zum Thema gute Waffen:
Ich selbst hab das Spiel auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe gespielt(aber ohne Hardcore Modus) und am Ende mit level 30 kommt man nur noch mit Waffen zurecht die sehr viel Schaden pro Schuss machen, also Scharfschützengewehre oder Gaussrifle etc. So Sachen wie der Gatlinglaser, das Minigun und generell alle Waffen die zwar hohe DPS aber wenig schaden pro Schuss machen sind fast unbrauchbar wegen dem neuen Damage Threshold System in Fallout New Vegas. Gegner absorbieren eine bestimmte Menge Schaden pro Schuss und keine %- Werte mehr wie in Fallout 3, daher braucht man Waffen mit sehr viel Schaden pro Schuss um den Threshold zu "durchschlagen".
Das Gauss Rifle kann man zB bei der Brotherhood kaufen oder einen von ihnen töten   
Scharfschützengewehre gibts mit höherem Spielerlevel zB bei den Gunrunners ausserhalb von Vegas zu kaufen.
Eine Art Laser-Bazooka findet man in einem abgestürztem Vertibird ganz im Süden der Karte. Die frisst allerdings auch 45 Energiezellen pro Schuss.
Ich selbst hab ab level 20 fast nur noch 2 Waffen benutzt. YCS/186(ein spezielles Gauss Rifle) und "Pew Pew" eine spezielle Laserpistole. Ich hab meinen Char nur auf Laserwaffen geskillt.
Meinem Begleiter Boone hab ich ein normales Sniper Rifle gegeben.


----------

